# kayak carrier



## hahn1

Hi,
I am currently selling these kayak carriers.
They will suit 50mm tow hitch receivers.
2 models available, 1 for Dual Cabs/4x4s and 1 for sedans/utes/suvs
I will supply an "anti rattle bracket" free for all AKFF members.
Visit our web store: UTERACK.COM.AU


----------

